

Any chess players want to test this? - haberdasher
http://inb.tw/chess

======
haberdasher
It's missing ratings and clock functionality, but I'm thinking about adding
those and: \- The ability to fork games \- An asm.js-based chess engine

Thoughts?

~~~
haberdasher
...and if you log in with Twitter, you can see what the authenticated
experience is like.

~~~
haberdasher
...and if anyone wants to play, I'm like a 1700:

[http://inb.tw/chess/georgemike/hackernews1/](http://inb.tw/chess/georgemike/hackernews1/)

